# Acer Aspire One "Unable to open in fullscreen mode"



## orvarhuga87 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello

I need help with my Acer Aspire One

I am trying to open Football Manager 2007 and 2008 and I was wondering if anyone can help me please?

When i click on the shortcut on the desktop it just says "Unable to open in fullscreen mode" and then i click ok and i can hear the starting sound of the game but no thing happends.. 

Thank You :up:


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Have you checked the system requirements for the game? The onboard video on your Aspire One netbook probably isn't powerful enough.


----------



## orvarhuga87 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes i have and the only thing is that the manager has 


1024x768 32bit colour display and the aspire has 1024x600


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Try running the game in windowed mode.

http://www.sigames.com/sibase.php?type=view&id=147

The solution is at the bottom of that page.


----------



## orvarhuga87 (Nov 17, 2008)

No it does not but i have found out that i can run it in a 640x480 screen resolution... can't i run it windowed?


----------



## orvarhuga87 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok i tried that and i was able to write the whole thing in the target box, but it again came with the pop up window saying "unable to open in fullscreen mode

:/ notthing else 2 do?


----------



## millsyman (Jan 1, 1970)

i have the same problem i cannot manage to open football manager 2008 on my Advent. Really annoying  . Did you try right clicking on the game icon and go onto properties and select 'run minimized' ?


----------



## callum 44 (Jan 18, 2009)

i have an ascer aspire one and had exactly the problem untill i found this webpage:
http://sammynetbook.com/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7602

the basic steps are:
. Right click on the desktop shortcut after install and select properties.

2. Paste the following into the target box. "C:\Program Files\Sports Interactive\Football Manager 2009\fm.exe" -windowed -small_screen

or add -windowed -small_screen on the end of the existing target. Leave a space after the fm.exe" and -windowed.

3. There must be spaces between fm.exe" and -windowed and between -windowed and -small_screen
(There is no " after -small screen)

and both fm08 and 09 work on my acer perfectly now


----------

